# Fairfax County, VA - Dove



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This BIRD - ID#A023893

I am a white Dove with light pink on wings.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Oct 06, 2007.

For more information about this animal, call:
Fairfax County Animal Services at (703) 830-1100
Ask for information about animal ID number A023893


----------

